# Upper Endoscopy Test Results



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all. I'm a member of this group but more in the IBS part. Hubby will join this group today or soon when he wakes up and gets over the groggieness of this morning's procedure.For now, I want to pick your brains and see if you can get me pointed in the right direction - websites, explanations, etc.. Any help would be much appreciated.My husband had an upper endoscopy today because he had a stricture. It was to be dilated. No problem.Well, problems. The big thing is that I am unsuccessful in finding more information on one of the findings. These two are what I can not find info on. * erythema and scattered erosions in the antrum and pre-pyloric region compatible with mild gastritis and biopsies and CLO urease test obtained to rule out Helicobacter pylori (biopsy)* do what? what are erythema and scattered erosions (I'm thinking ulcers) and where is the antrum and pre-pyloric region? * Inflammation and erosions and small shallow ulcerations in the duodenal bulb compatible with peptic ulcer disease* what's the duodental bulb? Is it esophoageal or more south toward the stomach?They did also find a hiatal hernia and did a dilation and biopsy of the stricture, which was atypical.We will get the biopsy results toward the end of this week or the beginning of the next. Could anyone provide any insight on the ones I marked with *'s?Thanks so much and I am so sorry this is a long post.The Wife, LOL


----------

